
The Berlin Startup Salary Report - frb
https://jobspotting.com/en/journal/berlin-startup-salary-report/
======
cjbenedikt
Interesting but the salaries reported strike me as low. Is it possible we're
talking net income here?

~~~
dukoid
It says "The respective median monthly gross salary..." in the "Survey
Highlights" section...

------
johannkaupen
This is very likely not correct data. I don't know any sales agent working for
this little money. Actually sales earns way more than most other position in
Berlin.

